# 2-12 mess in northeast ohio



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

2-12 mess




































no videos thou i cant hold the phoen and drive and plow all at the same time ill have to work on it


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Man, do I that kind of snow! That's like the first snow storm we had here this year, and it was my first time plowing. What a great time I had learning how to plow residentials with the wet and heavy stuff!


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

what u mean u cant drive plow and take videos at the same time, kids there getting lazier by the generation. J/K


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

StoneDevil;515675 said:


> what u mean u cant drive plow and take videos at the same time, kids there getting lazier by the generation. J/K


i can hold the camera with my left cause it has the wheel and my right is on my control with is stuck to my console. and it only takes 15 seconds of video on my phone by the time i get moving its done


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

just tape it to your forhead that should work LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

StoneDevil;515842 said:


> just tape it to your forhead that should work LOL


i was trying to put it on the dash but that place is a mine feild its a semi truck lot so its got ruts and groves and what a mess


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

i meant to for u to use duct tape


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures..


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)




----------

